# Foam spiders for gills...



## spikebuck53

I just started tying foam body spiders for gill fishing. Lots of fun and pretty easy. Learned from youtube.


----------



## steelhead-hunter

yea they are easy to tie and even more fun to fish, that was one of my first flies too. bluegills will tear them up and its a hoot catching fish on flies you tied.


----------



## Fishalot

Yea, they are an easy tie and the bluegills love them.. Tied some up last winter and fished them last spring on a 2-weight fly rod, lots of fun.


----------



## Pork Chop

The one tip I'd add, flip-flop sandals are a great source for foam. A cheap $1 pair will provide close to a life time supply.


----------



## Dave

Foam spiders are great for blue gills!. I also use ants,hoppers etc. on gills. IMHO There is nothing better then bluegills on a fly rod.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Those look sweet. Some of my best memories as a youth, throwing spiders to gills during the dog days of summer.


----------



## spikebuck53

I like those foam poppers and I'm gonna try and tie some. What size hook are you using? I'm trying to figure out how to post some of my own photos. I go to post image and they want a url of my image???


----------



## Dave

I'm back. I also tie wolly buggers in around size 8 and put a tungsten bead head on them plus I tie on a set of rubber legs, that way I feel they push more water. My grand kids just love them..


----------



## fathom this

I tie quite a few spiders each year and look forward to the spawn with great anticipation. I tie the largest spider bodies I can buy and in several different configurations. I also tie ants. ( big gills want a big meal )
One of my favorite techniques is to fish a small tungston bead nymph about a foot below the spider. This works very well when the gills shy away from the spider. My rod of choice is a four weight with two pound tippet. Strong enough to get the fish out of the weeds and light enough to get a very strong fight. You just can't beat the fight of a ten inch plus gill on a four weight!!! I am getting anxious just thinking about it.:lol::lol:


----------



## john warren

cool and so much fun.
now learn deer hair poppers. and standard poppers.

or deer hair mouse or frogs

i used to love tying those odd things that others would look at and say,,,,why? and then go catch fish with them


----------



## putzy

I never tried using a spider... I think I will try it out this summer. I usually use a foam Beatle. I get sheets of foam from the craft store. 12x12 sheet for a $1


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## john warren

cool, i never tied an ant before. tried one using chenile and rubber legs,,,hmmmnot so pretty. in fact mostly a wretched mess.

so looked it up,, easy peezy lemon squeezy...
dub a fat thorax, some hackle, then dub a forebody... even i can tie one and make it look good.


----------



## flyrodder46

Another great ant is to use acetate flos and dip in acetone. Makes a hard body with the hackle tied in between the 2 humps of flos. Make sure you dip before tying in the hackle.

D


----------



## john warren

i wonder about using bits of rubber worm,,, like those yum baits to create a rubber body critter for gills. think the scent would help any?
could be a fun and cheap experiment anyway.


----------



## flyrodder46

Most of the rubber worms are not made of floating material. All I have ever seen sink. The foam spider is a surface fly.

D


----------



## yotecaller1

Yup, I have limited out more times with a... I'll call it a popper, floating fly that has rubber legs ( which I trim down closer to the body than they come with) and feathers out the back. I am not a purist, and when bait fishing, I find a real grasshopper will have the bobber pulled down in seconds vs a few minutes with a worm. But nothing beats seeing them swirel a fly from the surface.


----------

